# World�s Top MMA Fighters to Compete in the 2009 ADCC Championships (Fedor, Mousasi)



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

*World’s Top MMA Fighters to Compete in the 2009 ADCC Championships (Fedor, Mousasi)*



> In the ever expanding “quest for the best” ADCC Championships is proud to announce that two of the World’s top fighters have agreed to compete in the 2009 ADCC event. ADCC is proud to announce that Pride and Affliciton Champion Fedor Emelianenko, widely considered the World’s best fighter and 2008 Dream Middleweight Champion Gregard Mousassi are set to compete in ADCC 2009. ADCC Europe President Marko Leistén confirmed the fighter’s presence after a meeting with the two fighters manager Aby Echteld in Holland 8th November.
> 
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko, after conquering the World of MMA, wants to show the World he is also the best Submission Grappler in the World. Fedor want to make history and expand on the pioneer spirit of what Mark Kerr did in the late 90's when he was the Champion of Pride and became the weight and Absolute Champion of ADCC and went on to defend his title in the Superfights for 2 editions.
> ...


http://www.adcombat.com/Article.asp?show_name=ADCC&Article_ID=16954

Oh man, imagine Fedor winning Abu Dhabi! I don't know how well Mousasi will do. He was subbed by Gono and barely escaped (somewhat)dangerous Dong-bar.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't see either winning the absolute division, or their personal divisions.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont see em winning, guys like Werdum and Maia (more Maia) just seem so slick on the ground..


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

mousasi will probably get subbed easily fedor i can see doing well but doubt he will win his division


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor's submission game is top notch, I think he matches up pretty well with the BJJ elite.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Fedor with his ***** background and working BJJ could give them a run for their money. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm so pumped to see Fedor in ADCC 09! Cannot wait to see how he gets on.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't see Fedor being submitted, but I could see him losing a points decision to someone if he's put on his back.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ye i dont see fedor get submitted i actually think he has a pretty good chance of winning it


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedor is my hero, but I honestly don't seem him winning this. His game includes so much more than grappling which is why he is so dominate in MMA. I hope he does win though, but if he doesn't, it does not mean shit about his MMA game.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This is pretty sweet. Very excited I must say


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

u guys are forgetting that fedor is also a judo black belt ...
u know what? call me crazy but fedor will win this !


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Fedor is my hero, but I honestly don't seem him winning this. His game includes so much more than grappling which is why he is so dominate in MMA. I hope he does win though, but if he doesn't, it does not mean shit about his MMA game.


I doubt he'll be as dominant on the ground as he is in MMA, because striking from guard is his calling card.. which would end-up as a DQ in one of these tourneys, haha. I'm actually really surprised we've never seen Fedor in a major grappling tournament like this before.



dontazo said:


> u guys are forgetting that fedor is also a judo black belt ...
> u know what? call me crazy but fedor will win this !


Having a black-belt in Judo isn't worth anywhere near as much as having one in BJJ, when talking about the ground game at least.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope Fedor represents Eastern European Judo/***** well at this. 

If anybody has trained Judo seriously, you work a tight ground game. Unlike BJJ, you don't look to stall and spend time on your back, which is mainly due to the shitty rules for ground fighting in competitive judo.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I hope Fedor represents Eastern European Judo/***** well at this.
> 
> If anybody has trained Judo seriously, you work a tight ground game. Unlike BJJ, you don't look to stall and spend time on your back, which is mainly due to the shitty rules for ground fighting in competitive judo.


Eh, I've rolled with two high level guys from both of those backgrounds and I have way more problems with the BJJ guy on the ground, although standing the judo guy ragdolls me lol.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^
Same. Judo dudes huck people around mroe than anything. BJJ guys aren't "stalling" they're waiting fo ran opening. Regardless of who you are, the more active you are the more prone to making a mistake you are


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> ^^^
> Same. Judo dudes huck people around mroe than anything. BJJ guys aren't "stalling" they're waiting fo ran opening. Regardless of who you are, the more active you are the more prone to making a mistake you are


Exactly, it's not laziness. It's about how your opponent moves and creating better positions for yourself based on their activity and the momentum of their movements.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope Jacare and Maia go against each other.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, fedor can use his judo/***** background to throw people and win on points. I don't think he will win his division but GOD would it be great!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope the UFC allows their guys to go. 



Fedor>all said:


> Exactly, it's not laziness. It's about how your opponent moves and creating better positions for yourself based on their activity and the momentum of their movements.


Stalling probably isn't the best word, but in judo your only given a limited amount of time to work on the ground and once on your back you can be pinned.

Rolling with BJJ guys is more problematic, but they're training is far more oriented towards mat work. Everything comes from Japanese Ju Jitsu, as far as I see it grappling is grappling you have to train everything.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Rolling with BJJ guys is more problematic, but they're training is far more oriented towards mat work. Everything comes from Japanese Ju Jitsu, as far as I see it grappling is grappling you have to train everything.


That's basically my point. The entire ground mentality between the two disciplines is very different, I just personally think BJJ is the more complete grappling martial art when the match hits the mat, and that's the position in which competitions such as ADCC are judged upon. If a fight's on the ground, I'd personally much rather have a BJJ black belt than one in Judo.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think Fedor will win the HW division since I think grappling wise Werdum and Pe de Pano will beat him however it's possible if either one of them doesn't compete, and since Roger Gracie (who in ADCC would destroy Fedor no offense to Fedor I just think Roger would submit him) is only in the Superfight against Drysdale. Fedor could win if things break his way but I don't see him winning the absolute in anyway.

Mousasi is a solid grappler but no way he does well in ADCC.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Seeing as how JJJ is hte parent martial art of Judo and BJJ comes from it too, they both have similarities but I agree with F>A, BJJ is much more complete. It incoporates a LOT of judo with it too and where as in Judo, if you pin a guy you win/score, in BJJ if you pin a guy you get nothing but a chance to wait for a submission or reposition yourself. If you want tot ake that seriousl, think about which would be better IRL, stopping and getting up after you pin a guy or finishing the guy where he is. Just my opinion but im obviously biased. And I'm not ripping on Judo as I've trained in it quite a bit and love the sport, I just think BJJ is much more complete on a whole spectrum of things.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Seeing as how JJJ is hte parent martial art of Judo and BJJ comes from it too, they both have similarities but I agree with F>A, BJJ is much more complete. It incoporates a LOT of judo with it too and where as in Judo, if you pin a guy you win/score, in BJJ if you pin a guy you get nothing but a chance to wait for a submission or reposition yourself. If you want tot ake that seriousl, think about which would be better IRL, stopping and getting up after you pin a guy or finishing the guy where he is. Just my opinion but im obviously biased. And I'm not ripping on Judo as I've trained in it quite a bit and love the sport, I just think BJJ is much more complete on a whole spectrum of things.


The best thing about judo are the throws. Man, can you make people look silly when you throw them Karo style. But I agree, bjj is more complete.


----------

